# [solved] Running teamredminer during idle

## zBrain

I have an RX 580 in my computer and I've been playing around trying to get it to do some crypto mining.

I followed the guide for OpenCL on Gentoo and installed dev-libs/rocm-opencl-runtime but clinfo was showing no cards.

```

# clinfo

Number of platforms                               1

  Platform Name                                   AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing

  Platform Vendor                                 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.

  Platform Version                                OpenCL 2.0 AMD-APP.dbg (3241.0)

  Platform Profile                                FULL_PROFILE

  Platform Extensions                             cl_khr_icd cl_amd_event_callback 

  Platform Extensions function suffix             AMD

  Platform Name                                   AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing

Number of devices                                 0

NULL platform behavior

  clGetPlatformInfo(NULL, CL_PLATFORM_NAME, ...)  AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing

  clGetDeviceIDs(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ALL, ...)   No devices found in platform [AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing?]

  clCreateContext(NULL, ...) [default]            No devices found in platform

  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_DEFAULT)  No devices found in platform

  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_CPU)  No devices found in platform

  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_GPU)  No devices found in platform

  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ACCELERATOR)  No devices found in platform

  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_CUSTOM)  No devices found in platform

  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ALL)  No devices found in platform

ICD loader properties

  ICD loader Name                                 OpenCL ICD Loader

  ICD loader Vendor                               OCL Icd free software

  ICD loader Version                              2.2.12

  ICD loader Profile                              OpenCL 2.2

```

 After adding +opencl to mesa and recompiling I get:

```

# clinfo

Number of platforms                               2

  Platform Name                                   Clover

  Platform Vendor                                 Mesa

  Platform Version                                OpenCL 1.1 Mesa 20.3.5

  Platform Profile                                FULL_PROFILE

  Platform Extensions                             cl_khr_icd

  Platform Extensions function suffix             MESA

  Platform Name                                   AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing

  Platform Vendor                                 Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.

  Platform Version                                OpenCL 2.0 AMD-APP.dbg (3241.0)

  Platform Profile                                FULL_PROFILE

  Platform Extensions                             cl_khr_icd cl_amd_event_callback 

  Platform Extensions function suffix             AMD

  Platform Name                                   Clover

Number of devices                                 1

  Device Name                                     Radeon RX 580 Series (POLARIS10, DRM 3.40.0, 5.10.27-gentoo, LLVM 11.1.0)

  Device Vendor                                   AMD

  Device Vendor ID                                0x1002

  Device Version                                  OpenCL 1.1 Mesa 20.3.5

  Driver Version                                  20.3.5

  Device OpenCL C Version                         OpenCL C 1.1 

  Device Type                                     GPU

  Device Profile                                  FULL_PROFILE

  Device Available                                Yes

  Compiler Available                              Yes

  Max compute units                               36

  Max clock frequency                             1366MHz

  Max work item dimensions                        3

  Max work item sizes                             256x256x256

  Max work group size                             256

  Preferred work group size multiple (kernel)     64

  Preferred / native vector sizes                 

    char                                                16 / 16      

    short                                                8 / 8       

    int                                                  4 / 4       

    long                                                 2 / 2       

    half                                                 0 / 0        (n/a)

    float                                                4 / 4       

    double                                               2 / 2        (cl_khr_fp64)

  Half-precision Floating-point support           (n/a)

  Single-precision Floating-point support         (core)

    Denormals                                     No

    Infinity and NANs                             Yes

    Round to nearest                              Yes

    Round to zero                                 No

    Round to infinity                             No

    IEEE754-2008 fused multiply-add               No

    Support is emulated in software               No

    Correctly-rounded divide and sqrt operations  No

  Double-precision Floating-point support         (cl_khr_fp64)

    Denormals                                     Yes

    Infinity and NANs                             Yes

    Round to nearest                              Yes

    Round to zero                                 Yes

    Round to infinity                             Yes

    IEEE754-2008 fused multiply-add               Yes

    Support is emulated in software               No

  Address bits                                    64, Little-Endian

  Global memory size                              8589934592 (8GiB)

  Error Correction support                        No

  Max memory allocation                           6871947673 (6.4GiB)

  Unified memory for Host and Device              No

  Minimum alignment for any data type             128 bytes

  Alignment of base address                       32768 bits (4096 bytes)

  Global Memory cache type                        None

  Image support                                   No

  Local memory type                               Local

  Local memory size                               32768 (32KiB)

  Max number of constant args                     16

  Max constant buffer size                        67108864 (64MiB)

  Max size of kernel argument                     1024

  Queue properties                                

    Out-of-order execution                        No

    Profiling                                     Yes

  Profiling timer resolution                      0ns

  Execution capabilities                          

    Run OpenCL kernels                            Yes

    Run native kernels                            No

  Device Extensions                               cl_khr_byte_addressable_store cl_khr_global_int32_base_atomics cl_khr_global_int32_extended_atomics cl_khr_local_int32_base_atomics cl_khr_local_int32_extended_atomics cl_khr_int64_base_atomics cl_khr_int64_extended_atomics cl_khr_fp64

  Platform Name                                   AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing

Number of devices                                 0

NULL platform behavior

  clGetPlatformInfo(NULL, CL_PLATFORM_NAME, ...)  Clover

  clGetDeviceIDs(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ALL, ...)   Success [MESA]

  clCreateContext(NULL, ...) [default]            Success [MESA]

  clCreateContext(NULL, ...) [other]              

  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_DEFAULT)  Success (1)

    Platform Name                                 Clover

    Device Name                                   Radeon RX 580 Series (POLARIS10, DRM 3.40.0, 5.10.27-gentoo, LLVM 11.1.0)

  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_CPU)  No devices found in platform

  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_GPU)  Success (1)

    Platform Name                                 Clover

    Device Name                                   Radeon RX 580 Series (POLARIS10, DRM 3.40.0, 5.10.27-gentoo, LLVM 11.1.0)

  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ACCELERATOR)  No devices found in platform

  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_CUSTOM)  No devices found in platform

  clCreateContextFromType(NULL, CL_DEVICE_TYPE_ALL)  Success (1)

    Platform Name                                 Clover

    Device Name                                   Radeon RX 580 Series (POLARIS10, DRM 3.40.0, 5.10.27-gentoo, LLVM 11.1.0)

ICD loader properties

  ICD loader Name                                 OpenCL ICD Loader

  ICD loader Vendor                               OCL Icd free software

  ICD loader Version                              2.2.12

  ICD loader Profile                              OpenCL 2.2

```

But I still get this running teamredminer:

```

$ ./teamredminer --list_devices --platform=0

          Team Red Miner version 0.8.1.1

[2021-05-01 13:03:09] Auto-detected AMD OpenCL platform 0

[2021-05-01 13:03:09] Failed to list OpenCL devices for platform 0.

[2021-05-01 13:03:09] Successful clean shutdown.

```

What am I missing?Last edited by zBrain on Mon May 03, 2021 4:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soka

I have teamredminer working but with the proprietary amdgpu-pro-opencl, check if this helps you.

https://github.com/todxx/teamredminer/issues/244

----------

## zBrain

 *soka wrote:*   

> I have teamredminer working but with the proprietary amdgpu-pro-opencl, check if this helps you.
> 
> https://github.com/todxx/teamredminer/issues/244

 

Thanks, that worked despite it being the "deprecated" option.

----------

